# Craftsman CTX9000, CTX9500 ?



## JMCWarEagle (Mar 16, 2014)

The 2012 CTX series...they were originally expensive, and likely low demand killed the series in one year, but they are a bargain in outlets...what do current owners think? I would love to hear your thoughts... reliability, performance, etc.

It's well established that they are knock-offs of the Simplicity Mowers, except they don't have the Simplicity decks and striping rollers. 

Lawn Tractors:
CTX9000 42" = Regent
CTX9000 46" = Broadmoor

Garden Tractors:
CTX9500 52" = Conquest
CTX9500 54" = Prestige

Thanks!
WDE


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

do not and I repeat do not go with craftsman go with a john deere 335 it has hyrostatic trans and 20 horse and cheap and reliable


----------



## JMCWarEagle (Mar 16, 2014)

well I waited too long to jump on this bargain. The Sears outlet websites say all the CTX9500 52" and 54" models are sold out. I live in Alabama, and I was going to jump on one in Mississippi, but someone from Texas snagged it!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do, and I repeat do go with Craftsman.


----------



## WhittTX (Jul 9, 2014)

Be glad you missed the deal
1 Picked up the 9500 for less the $2500 total last summer and I paid to much. Deck won't go past 4.5 now with no obstructions, foam seal around engine intake is falling apart, rusting around attachment point with light use, and now it won't start with the battery testing good. Only good thing about this is the B&S engine that is worlds better then the POS Kohler that backfired everytime I shut the JD 130 off no matter what I did.


----------



## rnljackson (Jul 10, 2014)

I have the CTX9000 model,best mower I have ever bought,If anybody can find any left over deals,BUY IT ,best mower on the market for the money,love mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## nobones (Sep 16, 2014)

Have had the 9500 26HP/52" for 2 years. Paid <$2600. Strong, pulls attachments on hilly terrain, mows great, I service annually, no issues yet. Would definitely buy again.


----------



## yatesconcepts (5 mo ago)

rnljackson said:


> I have the CTX9000 model,best mower I have ever bought,If anybody can find any left over deals,BUY IT ,best mower on the market for the money,love mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


would you like to sell it?


----------

